# Help! Tank set up with lots of driftwood?



## Trucker (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok so im trying to tuck my mom into letting me buy this driftwood combo
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1222120193
But she says i dont need that much driftwood in my 125 or 55 gallon.
so was wondering anyone have pictures of a tank with 2 or 3 pieces of driftwood with plants so i can show her how neat it looks.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

sorry, no pics but if you search malaysian driftwood on ebay there is AWESOME driftwood. that set is very nice.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have three pieces of mopani wood in my 29G with java ferns growing from them. Three pieces for a 55 or 125 certainly isn't too much.










I would be curious to know if the pieces you are looking at will readily sink? It sure helps if it does.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for the pic..
the pieces should.
if they dont i can always put some fishing string on them and put some of my river catfishing weights on them.
that will deffinatly sink them.
they tank set up will be neat though even if i have 1 piece of driftwood.
i have black, red, and green sand to make layers of color in the bottom then i have fern and amazon sword plants exc.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Also, donâ€™t let that picture fool youâ€¦

Those are some scrawny pieces of drift woodâ€¦

.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 9, 2008)

i know this lol. mine is a 55..


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I've never heard of anyone using Eucalyptus Roots in a fish tank. Is it even safe to use? I'm just thinking of the large amount of oil in the leaves and I'm wondering if the wood has alot of oils too....


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

heylady said:


> I've never heard of anyone using Eucalyptus Roots in a fish tank. Is it even safe to use? I'm just thinking of the large amount of oil in the leaves and I'm wondering if the wood has alot of oils too....


and the poisonous qualities as well would worry me....


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

This is a 55 gallon with two large pieces of driftwood. They're a little larger than I prefer for this tank, but will fit nicely in my 135 when I get that going.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Take a look throught the pics here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/ there's some really sweet ones there. Also try here http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/ You should find some pretty convincing pics at one of those two places


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

There is nothing to be said against having lots of wood in a tank, but if I was you mom and expected to pay for the stuff, I'd send you in the forest to collect some nice wood yourself. All the wood in my tanks I collected in the forest here in Ohio, and it has never caused any problems for my fish. Of course it doesn't sink initially, but you can weight it down with rocks. It's easy to drill holes into sandstone and attach it to the wood using drywall screws. The wood will also initially give the water a bit of a tea color, but hey, that's your reminder to keep up with the water changes :lol:

I've got a little write up how to select and clean wood at the bottom of this page.


----------

